# Buying in Gran Canaria: information?



## lma (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all,

am considering purchasing a property in Gran Canaria, and I am finding it really difficult to get any information on the internet about anything over there!

Does anyone have any information about the costs of maintaining a property there, in terms of monthly outgoings (electricity, internet, etc.) and what taxes and fees are associated with home ownership? There's plenty of stuff about the buying process, but not so much about what happens after.

Any advice or info that anyone can share would be really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Depends on the property and location, ours €1.77 daily electricity, council tax €620 per annum, Telephone, Internet, mobile phone, cable T.V. total 65€ monthly. That is about it, however you will note that I live on the island of El Hierro and charges will no doubt differ on the island of Gran Canaria.

Hope this might help.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

You pay an annual tax on the property of around 0.5% of the value of the land (much less than the purchase price) plus bills. Exact % depends on the area. If you own on a complex or in a residential building then there's also community fees paid monthly. Amount depends on the facilities. Can be from 30 to 150 euros.


----------



## lma (Apr 22, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Depends on the property and location, ours €1.77 daily electricity, council tax €620 per annum, Telephone, Internet, mobile phone, cable T.V. total 65€ monthly. That is about it, however you will note that I live on the island of El Hierro and charges will no doubt differ on the island of Gran Canaria.
> 
> Hope this might help.


That's very useful, thank you! Will help us work out a rough budget before we leave. How do you find life on El Hierro? I've never met anyone who's been there before.




AlexBramwell said:


> You pay an annual tax on the property of around 0.5% of the value of the land (much less than the purchase price) plus bills. Exact % depends on the area. If you own on a complex or in a residential building then there's also community fees paid monthly. Amount depends on the facilities. Can be from 30 to 150 euros.


Thank you very much for your input. It's the annual tax that's really worrying me, to be honest. I've read some worrying things about the Catastral value and how it can be higher than the purchase price since it it hasn't been adjusted since the boom. Annual tax rates are based on that value, correct? Is there any way to find out the catastral value before purchase of the property?

I'm also wondering if Gran Canaria is considered one district, or if each county and town have their own rules? Any further advice on this issue would be great!


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, you can ask the owner for a receipt of his last IBI payment. The catastral value here is only higher than the market price if you buy a seriously discounted repo from the banks.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Each municipality sets its own IBI rate.


----------



## lma (Apr 22, 2014)

AlexBramwell said:


> Yes, you can ask the owner for a receipt of his last IBI payment. The catastral value here is only higher than the market price if you buy a seriously discounted repo from the banks.


Ah, great. I will try to find this out once we're further on in the process.



AlexBramwell said:


> Each municipality sets its own IBI rate.


I see. Is there anywhere I can find a list of the various municipalities and their borders for the island?


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

In the south its either Mogan ( Mogan and Puerto Rico) or Tirajana (Maspalomas and PDI). Las Palmas covers the capital.


----------

